
Ask HN: Which browser is the safest to use when making money transactions? - galfarragem
A friend of mine was stolen recently (on his SKRILL account) and I wonder which is the safest browser (at least in theory) specially regarding money transactions.
======
tremon
Not really an answer, but ideally, your bank shouldn't rely on browser
security alone. Serious banks allow some form of OTP transaction
authentication, I've seen examples of matrix codes via snail mail or OTP
generators that use the chip on a bank card.

I particularly like my bank's (ing.nl) solution: they can send you OTP
authentication codes via sms. When they do, they also include the total
transaction amount in the message so you can verify that what you're
authorizing matches the amount shown in-browser.

Additionally, you shouldn't rely on browser security alone. My father got
phished once because malware managed to overwrite his global DNS and proxy
settings. Also, I got my mother weaned off Windows by installing a dual-boot
system and explaining that she shouldn't do online banking in Windows anymore.
A few months later, she asked my to remove Windows because she never used it
anymore.

------
herbst
one without any extensions for sure. Read: Incognito tab.

You also have to make sure that your browser runs on a secure OS which is most
likely more often the reason to lose money.

~~~
galfarragem
My friend was in the process of updating his desktop to Windows 10 but maybe
it's only a coincidence.

